# First trip to O'Connells



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Had a quick trip to Buffalo. So after my appointments today, I set the GPS and headed to the store. Unfortunately, got there at 5:15 when they close at 5:30. OH MY GOSH!!! I had heard that it was crowded, but geez, this is absolute TRAD EYE CANDY OVERLOAD! Honestly, you could stay there for hours and not get through the SOCK collection. Stacks and stacks and stacks of socks! So I had a measly 15 minutes. Ran around frantically, and all I could pull the trigger on was a new ribbon watch band! Now, thinking about how I will plan better next time. What a real treat!!
Tom


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think I will need to visit Trad Mecca someday as well.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

It's too bad that you didn't see the pairs of shoes under the bills khakis pile. The place is overwhelming. I wonder if they really want to sell the stuff they have. Give a darn good clearance sale, for crying out loud!


----------



## eris (Mar 31, 2008)

I could spent a good hour in the belt section alone. And that's right by the entrance :-D


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

It's an amazing store and these days one-of-a-kind.

If the store was located in New York, it would be emptied out in a week.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

A strict 15-minute limit on a shopping trip to O'Connell's sounds like a little slice of hell to me. I can imagine running around like a chicken with its head cut off, as I lamely attempt to check out all the store has to offer.

I spent two years in Buffalo, and it is to my great dismay that I didn't know about O'Connell's at the time.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

TommyDawg said:


> Unfortunately, got there at 5:15 when they close at 5:30. OH MY GOSH!!!


That day, you lived through one of my recurring dreams!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

To the next guy who goes: bring a camera, post pics!


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

^ A trip down south - Pictures of O'connells

Pretty cluttered.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. To your eyes it may appear cluttered but in the eyes of many, to be found herein, it looks to be a "target rich environment." Beauty is indeed, in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, Fiddler. Just what I imagined.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Sir Cingle said:


> A strict 15-minute limit on a shopping trip to O'Connell's sounds like a little slice of hell to me. I can imagine running around like a chicken with its head cut off, as I lamely attempt to check out all the store has to offer.
> 
> I spent two years in Buffalo, and it is to my great dismay that I didn't know about O'Connell's at the time.


I feel your pain--I went to a conference in Buffalo a couple of years ago, and I had no idea about this place.

Those pictures are something else; who knows what's buried under there...


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

I could be wrong, but I thought they moved pretty recently, so aren't these pictures of the previous location? Maybe it's somewhat less cluttered now?

Either way, it looks so much like all the long gone shops featured on Heavy Tweed Jacket.


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

They put an addition on the front of the store, it is a little better organized up front now, but the back (above picture) is pretty much the same.

I am lucky enough to live a half mile away. Living so close is a blessing and a curse, you can go broke there in a hurry!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

leisureclass said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought they moved pretty recently, so aren't these pictures of the previous location? Maybe it's somewhat less cluttered now?


They haven't moved, they just renovated the streetfront. They own the building, which is why have been able to keep prices reasonable (Ethan said to me "we don't have to pay New York City rents"). I was there a year ago and they've tidied it up a bit, but the chest-high piles of trousers and Alden boxes piled to the ceiling are still there.

Everyone should plan to visit this store once in their life and spend a few hours (and a few grand). Buffalo is a bit of a backwater so plane tickets and a hotel room should be within most people's reach.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh okay, thanks for clearing that up, and I've got to say I'm pretty jealous of your location.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow, Italy must have gone down the toilet. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey! Buffalo is no backwater. For a metro of 1 mil it has many amenities you would expect from a much larger city.

If anyone is planning a trip to O'Connell's and wants ideas on things to do to pass a few days I can provide some great recommendations. Let me know!


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Taken Aback said:


> Wow, Italy must have gone down the toilet. :icon_smile_big:


Haha, I wasn't trying to say that my home for the last three years is awful. And in terms of style, it's a lot like the states. The only people with any are over 70.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yodan731 said:


> Hey! Buffalo is no backwater. For a metro of 1 mil it has many amenities you would expect from a much larger city.
> 
> If anyone is planning a trip to O'Connell's and wants ideas on things to do to pass a few days I can provide some great recommendations. Let me know!


You make an excellent point, Yodan. I would certainly be interested in your suggested activities (in addition to spending a good chunk of time at O'Connell's, shopping!) for visitors coming to Buffalo, and suspect others would be interested as well. Any suggestions for the good of the order? :thumbs-up:


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

Depends on what you like and your age really.

We have:
A pretty good symphony orchestra, the Buffalo Philharmonic.
A good modern art museum, The Albright Knox.
A couple of Frank Lloyd Wright masterpieces (along some other great historic architecture if you are into that kind of thing)
A Fredick Law Olmsted designed park system, botanical gardens, and zoo.
Great theatre district (especially for a smaller city)
NFL and NHL sports, AA baseball.
Niagara Falls is 15 miles North.
Great hiking, hunting, and fishing.
Plenty of good restaurants.
There is so much more, just let me know where your interests lie and I'll throw mire at you.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Yodan731 said:


> Depends on what you like and your age really.
> 
> We have:
> A pretty good symphony orchestra, the Buffalo Philharmonic.
> ...


The next time I am in Chautauqua (I grew up there in the summer) I want to go to Buffalo and check out the store and the Saturn Club.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't forget to go to Frank and Theressa's Anchor Bar. They put the "Buffalo" on the chicken wings. 
BTW, they just simply call them chicken wings there. 

Since it's summer, (or even winter for that matter) try Abotts frozen custard. Chocolate Almond is the flavor. Don't get the overly priced sundaes. Savor the awesome flavor.



While driving, get Tim Horton's coffee and their pecan danish or pumpkin donut. One of Canada's great contribution.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Yodan731 said:


> Hey! Buffalo is no backwater. For a metro of 1 mil it has many amenities you would expect from a much larger city.


Yes that's true but you need to be a local to know that. Anyone buzzing through on an overnighter won't leave thinking much of the place.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Yodan731 said:


> Depends on what you like and your age really.
> 
> We have:
> A pretty good symphony orchestra, the Buffalo Philharmonic.
> ...


I would rather that you cast aspersions than throw mire...also, you forgot beef-on-weck. An elderly aunt (96) lives in Jamestown, and I thought late this summer I'd go visit and check out Chautauqua, and Buffalo won't be that much more of a stretch.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Please tell me they don't charge full price for those sweaters piled in a heap. The Goodwill takes better care of its merchandise.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Work with me here. What's wrong with stacking folded sweaters?


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

I didn't include individual food options, but my official recommendation for wings is Gabriel's Gate and for Beef on Weck is Schwabl's. Both are a little off the beaten path, but better than their more well known cousins.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

fiddler said:


> ^ A trip down south - Pictures of O'connells
> 
> Pretty cluttered.


Reminds me of some stores from my youth. The ones where you could describe an esoteric article in an outlandish size to a spry gnome of a salesman, and have him vanish behind piles of clothing only to reappear moments later with exactly that thing.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

*Mire*



Yodan731 said:


> Depends on what you like and your age really.
> 
> We have:
> A pretty good symphony orchestra, the Buffalo Philharmonic.
> ...


I'm not willing to visit Buffalo if your gonna through things at me! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I hope some additional photos could be posted. The current one looks like a well kept thrift shop, and I hate to think of the place looking like that in my trad shopping dreams.


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

More! I just noticed it! That is what I get for typing on an iPhone.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I, admittedly, have absolutely zero business experience. That said, I can't for the life of me figure out how this type of business model works. Even if they do own the building, how can you possibly have so much sunk cost in inventory just lying around? Its not like you're 1) marketing things that are flying off the shelf--the O'Cs merch seems to have a small, though dedicated, target clientele; or 2) in a location where you're going to get a lot of traffic that will clear this stuff out. We're probably the most rabid O'Connells lovers possible, yet how many of us have actually been there? Somebody enlighten me here.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> Work with me here. What's wrong with stacking folded sweaters?


 BECAUSE IT WILL BE ALL WRINKLED AND STUFF OMG.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

CMDC said:


> I, admittedly, have absolutely zero business experience. That said, I can't for the life of me figure out how this type of business model works. Even if they do own the building, how can you possibly have so much sunk cost in inventory just lying around? Its not like you're 1) marketing things that are flying off the shelf--the O'Cs merch seems to have a small, though dedicated, target clientele; or 2) in a location where you're going to get a lot of traffic that will clear this stuff out. We're probably the most rabid O'Connells lovers possible, yet how many of us have actually been there? Somebody enlighten me here.


I'm floored, too. I do own a small retail business and even if I owned my building, the majority of my overhead would still be intact. How they can sit on that much inventory is beyond me. If it were anything but Trad they'd be out of business!


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Even if they had everything for 70% off, I don't think that half of their stuff will even move. The entire surrounding walls of the place is filled with coats. If all lovers of trad will have $1500 to drop, OC will still be overstocked.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

I am offering this as my guess. The items have been bought and paid for, years ago and there is no negative impact on the business today. If they move any of this stuff I am sure they think it is great but they still buy each season and promote their new stuff. If they sold all the old stuff they would have to buy new and some of this stuff can not be replaced so a fire sale is unlikely. Old line stores only do limited sales. Iam sure you have Checked out Paul Winston's blog and read his thoughts on sales and how firms like Chipp handled sales. I am sure someone probably thought "what is O'Connell's doing with all those Serro Bleeding Madras shirts? They should just sell them cheap. " but in fact I think they sold most of them at a full retail price.

To piggyback and comment on another comment check out the Heavy Tweed Jacket blog to see pictures of old stores. The best places were stackers and pilers. Even Brooks used to stack suits on tables.



CMDC said:


> I, admittedly, have absolutely zero business experience. That said, I can't for the life of me fige out how this type of business model works. Even if they do own the building, how can you possibly have so much sunk cost in inventory just lying around? Its not like you're 1) marketing things that are flying off the shelf--the O'Cs merch seems to have a small, though dedicated, target clientele; or 2) in a location where you're going to get a lot of traffic that will clear this stuff out. We're probably the most rabid O'Connells lovers possible, yet how many of us have actually been there? Somebody enlighten me here.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

My concern would have to be with the condition of the merchandise in the photo. Hopefully, there would not be an issue with mildew or other stains due to the piling up of clothing.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I am very glad that this photo and ensuing comments have been posted.

I will no longer buy anything from O'Connell's.

Never mind that they sold me the suit I was married in and took a last-minute exchange--after alterations and beyond 30 days. Forget that they have a flat $5 shipping charge. Forget that a live person who always knows what he's talking about answers the phone. And, for that matter, forget the fact that the phone number is easy to find on their website and literature mailed to my house that my spouse, understandably, tosses away before I can get a gander.

No, this is, surely, a company that has no idea what it is doing or how to stay in business or what its target customer might prefer. They must have just gotten lucky whilst all the other shops pilfering similar wares in burgs of Buffalo size went by the wayside. I simply HATE places that have goods piled so high--sheesh, you might as well go to Goodwill.

Again, thanks for all the observations as to why O'Connell's is such a backward place. I wish I would've known that before I spent so much money buying so many awful things from such neophytes.



Brio1 said:


> My concern would have to be with the condition of the merchandise in the photo. Hopefully, there would not be an issue with mildew or other stains due to the piling up of clothing.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

CMDC said:


> I, admittedly, have absolutely zero business experience. That said, I can't for the life of me figure out how this type of business model works. Even if they do own the building, how can you possibly have so much sunk cost in inventory just lying around? Its not like you're 1) marketing things that are flying off the shelf--the O'Cs merch seems to have a small, though dedicated, target clientele; or 2) in a location where you're going to get a lot of traffic that will clear this stuff out. We're probably the most rabid O'Connells lovers possible, yet how many of us have actually been there? Somebody enlighten me here.


When I was a kid they bulldozed a block with a bunch of the old local men's stores on it to build a parking lot or something.

I remember they all had the most amazing "everything must go" sales, old merchandise from the 40s, 50s and 60s (this happened in around the year 2000) no only was it all NOS stuff, but they had all the old displays and everything. Miles of it, you wouldn't have though their basements could hold that much.

I also don't know anything about retail, but I wonder if they used to do their inventory and purchasing differently back then. 
Friends of mine who own stores are always in a rush to clear stuff out as fast as humanly possible, even i it means taking a loss.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

As to the sweaters being stacked, is it not a necessity when a store stocks SIZED sweaters? I mean to say, how else should they be stored? More to the point, though, I've never had a quality issue with anything from O'connell's, something I could not say about BB, Press (anyone else think they've just as many QC issues as BB?), or Andover.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> I am very glad that this photo and ensuing comments have been posted.
> 
> I will no longer buy anything from O'Connell's.
> 
> ...


Sir, I will take your comments into consideration. Thank you. I will be ordering a sweater from them in the fall.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

CMDC said:


> I, admittedly, have absolutely zero business experience. That said, I can't for the life of me figure out how this type of business model works. Even if they do own the building, how can you possibly have so much sunk cost in inventory just lying around? Its not like you're 1) marketing things that are flying off the shelf--the O'Cs merch seems to have a small, though dedicated, target clientele; or 2) in a location where you're going to get a lot of traffic that will clear this stuff out. We're probably the most rabid O'Connells lovers possible, yet how many of us have actually been there? Somebody enlighten me here.





Trip English said:


> I'm floored, too. I do own a small retail business and even if I owned my business, the majority of my overhead would still be intact. How they can sit on that much inventory is beyond me. If it were anything but Trad they'd be out of business!





C. Sharp said:


> I am offering this as my guess. The items have been bought and paid for, years ago and there is no negative impact on the business today. If they move any of this stuff I am sure they think it is great but they still buy each season and promote their new stuff. If they sold all the old stuff they would have to buy new and some of this stuff can not be replaced so a fire sale is unlikely. Old line stores only do limited sales. Iam sure you have Checked out Paul Winston's blog and read his thoughts on sales and how firms like Chipp handled sales. I am sure someone probably thought "what is O'Connell's doing with all those Serro Bleeding Madras shirts? They should just sell them cheap. " but in fact I think they sold most of them at a full retail price.


Ethan told me a few years back that most of their business comes from Buffalo locals and the internet was a small portion of sales. More recently he said internet sales were slowly increasing. I doubt sales from forum members amount to more than a tiny fraction of overall sales.

Much of their stock doesn't change from year to year, so they have the advantage that nothing goes "out of style." They own the building and I bet the mortgage was paid off long ago; I don't know about property taxes, but Buffalo is a struggling city so I bet they aren't high; water & electricity can't be much (one bathroom, some lights, a computer); after that, you only have to squeeze out enough money for your family (since only family works there) and if everyone has equity then you probably aren't paying much in salaries. Trip can probably do the math since he apparently owns _and_ doesn't own a business (ho ho).

As for condition, I've never had a problem with their products and the place is always dry, clean, and odour-free.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

However their business works, I'm glad it does. Owning the building, employing only family, and not pursuing a growth model must all contribute to their longevity, but I'd still love to hear more about how they run the place.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Trip English said:


> I'd still love to hear more about how they run the place.


Darn well!

And remarks contrasting Brooks and Press have an ironic element as well. The pre-Marks and Spencer Brooks' flagship might have been described as a very large O'Connell's with additional product lines. And the original J. Press across the street on E.44th looked very similar, stacks and all.

And concerning stacking sweaters, why not? I stack all of mine. Seems the ideal way to store them.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Doctor Damage said:


> Ethan told me a few years back that most of their business comes from Buffalo locals and the internet was a small portion of sales. More recently he said internet sales were slowly increasing. I doubt sales from forum members amount to more than a tiny fraction of overall sales.
> 
> Much of their stock doesn't change from year to year, so they have the advantage that nothing goes "out of style." They own the building and I bet the mortgage was paid off long ago; I don't know about property taxes, but Buffalo is a struggling city so I bet they aren't high; water & electricity can't be much (one bathroom, some lights, a computer); after that, you only have to squeeze out enough money for your family (since only family works there) and if everyone has equity then you probably aren't paying much in salaries. Trip can probably do the math since he apparently owns _and_ doesn't own a business (ho ho).
> 
> As for condition, I've never had a problem with their products and the place is always dry, clean, and odour-free.


Mea Culpa.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I also don't know anything about retail, but I wonder if they used to do their inventory and purchasing differently back then.
> Friends of mine who own stores are always in a rush to clear stuff out as fast as humanly possible, even i it means taking a loss.


I think they must because this seems to be common in many old shops. The Fountain Pen Hospital in Manhattan which has been in business since 1946 recently discovered a cache of Parker 21 fountain pens from 1965 the year they were discontinued. For some reason instead of blowing them out at clearance prices they just put the pens in storage and forgot about them. However, they had the last laugh because they can now sell them for more than they paid since they are mint and collectors are after them :biggrin2:.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

The original Press is in New Haven.



Flanderian said:


> Darn well!
> 
> And remarks contrasting Brooks and Press have an ironic element as well. The pre-Marks and Spencer Brooks' flagship might have been described as a very large O'Connell's with additional product lines. And the original J. Press across the street on E.44th looked very similar, stacks and all.
> 
> And concerning stacking sweaters, why not? I stack all of mine. Seems the ideal way to store them.


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

The sweaters actually move, especially in popular colors. Part of the reason for the large inventory of sweaters is because they sell by chest size vice alpha sizing, requiring a larger stock.

Now many other items don't move as fast, but I imagine that they have a few extra of most items at the end of each season and just hang onto them.

Anyone who has been there can tell you that they have a ton of one-off items, I can't tell you how many times I have found a great pair of NOS trousers in the wrong size (no vanity sizing back in the day) and couldn't find the same pair in my size.

What I am trying to say is, I doubt they sink a lot of money into excess inventory each year, the excess has just collected over 50+ years in business.

Also, about the staff, I have never seen fewer than 5 employees there at a time. Also, I have never been the only customer in the store. They do stay fairly busy. The dynamite service has created a large following in Buffalo. Also, most of the other local mens shops have closed down in the past 20 years, leaving them most of the remaining business. Keep shopping O'C's, I'd hate to see them go.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

This thread makes me want to patronise them even more. They sound like awesome, upstanding people.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Thinking I need to make a trip up 90 to Buffalo. Will probably grab a couple of the lads and make an overnight out of it. 

What is the preferred stop: Saturn Club or Buffalo Club? I have reciprocal at both.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Yodan731 said:


> Keep shopping O'C's, I'd hate to see them go.


I believe the point of many is not the danger of OC closing or they have bad service, or defective products. Never has there been any complaint about their service or their products.

The point is, why hold on to the goods for so long? These are not pens which are made of metal and can be easily refurbished. Anyone noticed the coats hung around the store? They are crammed with no space at all and the hangers are killing the shoulders.

Move the stuff for crying out loud.


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

Midwest,

I can't help you on that one, I am not a member at either.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

That's exactly my point, Maximar. There's just no retail model where holding onto metric tons of product for decades makes any sense. I guess if they're still here after most of their merchandise has gone out of style* and the economy has tanked they won't be going anywhere.

_*To the general public, that is._


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I beg to differ. There is a retail model. It's called O'Connell's. Also, everyone who has purchased a jacket from OC with ruined shoulders raise your hand. Thought so.



Trip English said:


> That's exactly my point, Maximar. There's just no retail model where holding onto metric tons of product for decades makes any sense. I guess if they're still here after most of their merchandise has gone out of style* and the economy has tanked they won't be going anywhere.
> 
> _*To the general public, that is._


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Point taken. (-;


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

maximar said:


> I believe the point of many is not the danger of OC closing or they have bad service, or defective products. Never has there been any complaint about their service or their products.
> 
> The point is, why hold on to the goods for so long? These are not pens which are made of metal and can be easily refurbished. Anyone noticed the coats hung around the store? They are crammed with no space at all and the hangers are killing the shoulders.
> 
> Move the stuff for crying out loud.


I can't really assess whether or not this is a good business model since I'm not a business owner and I didn't study business in school but I feel that stacking sweaters on top of each other and cramming coats on racks are not going to cause any significant damage to the goods over time. Lets remember where many AAAC Trads get their garments in the first place: AAAC Thrift Exchange, thrift and charity shops, garage sales, flea markets, eBay and NOS items sold by O'Connells. In many of those cases the items are decades old and they are almost always used and yet the clothes are still wearable and have not suffered any damage from the horrible storage conditions of thrift shops and other peoples crammed, disorganized closets.

We should also remember how shops were organized before the advent of the department store/Wal-Mart system of storing goods on racks. From 1818 until the 1940s and perhaps early 1950s the Brooks Brothers flagship at 346 Madison Avenue sold their goods by stacking them in piles on long tables. Dress shirts, sport shirts, sweaters and pants were sold on piles atop tables for patrons to dig through. The only goods that were hung up were suits, sports jackets and coats which were stored in clear glass, upright cabinets.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

thefancyman said:


> From 1818 until the 1940s and perhaps early 1950s the Brooks Brothers flagship at 346 Madison Avenue sold their goods by stacking them in piles on long tables. Dress shirts, sport shirts, sweaters and pants were sold on piles atop tables for patrons to dig through. The only goods that were hung up were suits, sports jackets and coats which were stored in clear glass, upright cabinets.


Anyone here have a link to a site with photos of what the interior of the BB store looked like, back in the first half of the 20th century (or prior)? Not that I doubt thefancyman's description of things, but I'd enjoy seeing pictures of it.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/aboutus/heritage.tem

Now click on 1845. I've seen a few old pictures posted of the interior and they all look, more or less, like that one. Elegant heaps of wonderful clothing.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I've read that BB was once famous for displaying their suits and sport coats stacked in piles on tables.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Considering I live in the west end of Greater Toronto, Buffalo is only an hour's drive for me. I have to get down and do some serious shopping....


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

I've been buying over the Internet from O'Connell's for the last few years. However, I've just started a job in Cleveland and one of my main clients is in Toronto... A store visit is not too far in my future...


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

12345Michael54321 said:


> Anyone here have a link to a site with photos of what the interior of the BB store looked like, back in the first half of the 20th century (or prior)? Not that I doubt thefancyman's description of things, but I'd enjoy seeing pictures of it.


1954


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

32rollandrock said:


> The original Press is in New Haven.


Indeed! More correctly, the original New York shop owned and run by the original J. Press management.


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

I do remember that in the 1980s Brooks would put out large stacks of old stock trousers and racks of sports coats for their after Christmas sale. Not as large as the stacks at O'Connell's, however.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Uncle Bill said:


> Considering I live in the west end of Greater Toronto, Buffalo is only an hour's drive for me. I have to get down and do some serious shopping....


Let me know when you are planning a trip, since I'm in Niagara and I have been looking for an excuse to visit O'Connells (haven't been there for over a year).


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

Now I know why I haven't read this forum in a long time. Thankfully, reason has prevailed in this conversation. The reason that O'Connell's works is that there is no men's clothier like it. It's also the kind of place where you ask for help and you get great help. They know the inventory backwards and forwards. The fanboy opinions on this forum don't matter that much. BTW, Saturn Club is more fun. And Duff's is the best for wings.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Huh? I'm not sure most of the thread participants have actually insulted O'Connells in any way.


----------

